# [Projekt] Marble Insanity HD



## Crysis nerd (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Community,


*Für die Besucher: Zum Download der Alpha Version -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...projekt-marble-insanity-hd-4.html#post4469828*

jetzt bin ich auch mal dran und stelle euch ein etwas größeres Projekt vor. Ich arbeite zusammen mit sebi707 daran, um das gleich vorweg zu sagen. Wenn ich also von "wir" spreche, wisst ihr wer gemeint ist.
Falls es noch jemand von euch kennt: Marble Insanity ist ein kleines Spiel, welches der Nachfolger von Marble Madness sein sollte. Programmiert von einem Hobbyentwickler, mit grandiosen 32*32 Texturen und in einer mikrosopischen Auflösung (aber schon in 3D) lief das gute Spiel. Ich hab es als "Kind" recht oft gespielt, weil es damals für mich eine richtige Herausforderung darstellte. 
Naja wir beide wollten nach einem 2D Spiel, dessen Entwicklung zurzeit eingestellt ist, uns mal an etwas spannenderem versuchen, vorallem fanden wir beide es interessant tolle grafische Effekte einzubauen. Wahrscheinlich inspiriert durch Siggraph und durch unseren Wahn immer etwas machen zu wollen, was wir nicht hinbekommen, brauchten wir also eine simple Spieleidee in 3D, wo wir uns technisch austoben konnten. Da fiel unser Focus auf das alte Spiel, welches wir jetzt aufpolieren bzw. neuschreiben wollen. Wir hatten gedacht, einen Classic Modus einzufügen, der genauso ist wie das alte Spiel (nur mit schönerer Grafik) und einen anderen Modus, in dem wir noch die Spieleinstellungen ein wenig anpassen.

Naja soweit der Theorie. Jetzt erstmal das war wir schon haben. Die Engine, größtteils programmiert von sebi707, ist nach wie vor under construction, sodass wir sie parrallel zu dem Spiel entwickeln, schließlich gehören technische Spielereien in die Engine. Wir haben erst vor "kurzer" Zeit angefangen an diesem Projekt (04.01.2012) und haben einen Loader für das MapFormat vom alten MarbleInsanity Spiel programmiert. Er bietet zwar noch nicht die volle Funktionalität, aber das fürs Auge wichtige lesen wir ein. So können wir schon jede Map richtig texturiert anzeigen. Hier ein paar Bilder:
Bild ansehen - SuckMyPic - Image Hosting at its Best
Bild ansehen - SuckMyPic - Image Hosting at its Best
Bild ansehen - SuckMyPic - Image Hosting at its Best

Und teilweise habe ich angefangen eigene HighRes Texturen zu machen (wie in Bild 2), allerdings ohne großen Erfolg.

Vom Spiel ist noch nicht sehr viel drin, bisher kann man nur einen Billboard über die Map lenken. Daher kann ich da nichts besonderes zeigen. Aber es kommt ja noch 

Eine weitere Sache, die im Rahmen des Projekts fertig gestellt wurde ist das Partikelsystem, welches schon in einem anderen Thread diskutiert wurde. Hier nochmal ein Testvideo:
Particle Test 1 - Programming by sebi707 and Crysis nerd - YouTube

*Technische Fakten:*
Sprache: *C++*
IDE und Compiler: *Visual Studio 2010*
Bibliotheken:


Boost
DirectX SDK


*Nächste Vorhaben:*


 Gameplay wie das Original MI gestalten (Roll-physic nachahmen)
3D Kugel als Murmel (statt Billbaord)
Komplettes Laden aller Daten einer MI-Map (Anfangs- und Endpunkt, etc)
Spielbares Level (Stern beendet Level, etc)
*
Pläne für die Zukunft/das fertige Spiel:*


eine Menge graphische Spielereien
Simple Beleuchtung, simple Schatten (Punkt und Richtungslicht)
Anti-Aliasing
High-Res Texturen (komplett ausstatten das Spiel, aber so, dass es noch fast den alten Look hat)
Bump- bzw. Parralax-Mapping
-- Und dann ganz abgefahrene Sachen, die wir wahrscheinlich nie schaffen :/ --
Motionblur
Ambiente Occlusion
Weiche Schatten

Gameplay-technische Ideen:
Erweiterte Physik (mit Fliegen bzw. den Boden kurz verlassen /Hüpfen)
Mutliplayerrennen eventuell (nur eine Idee)
Neues Mapformat für...
neue Items, andere Elemente in der Welt



*
Dev-Diarys/Videos:*
Marble Insanity HD Dev-Diary 17.1.12 - YouTube


Soweit erstmal von meiner Seite. Wir werden in nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall daran weiterarbeiten. Mal sehen was wir so schaffen.
Und entschuldigt auch den Aufbau dieses Threads hier, der wird mit der Zeit auch noch aufgeräumt werden 

Und jetzt wäre ich mal gespannt, was ihr von den bisherigen Ergebnissen haltet und ob ihr Interresse an einem Marble Insanity HD hättet bzw. ob ihr das alte Spiel kennt.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## AMD (16. Januar 2012)

Klingt interessant! Hoffe es gibt bald noch mehr Bilder


----------



## fadade (16. Januar 2012)

[x] Abo 

marble madness läuft bei uns sogar noch auf dem Amiga von meinen Eltern 
Und ich habs früher auch öfter gespielt. Von der Idee ger gar nicht schlecht!

Nur irgendwann habe ich dann mal eine kleine Nachmache in 3D gefunden, wo man die Kugel dann praktisch wie in einem Rennspiel steuert (nicht so von oben). Wäre auf jedenfall ein Feature, was ihr einbauen könntet 

Bis jetzt sieht es auch schon ganz gut aus für den Anfang. (Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, was bei ersten Ausführen meiner kleinen Engine passiert ist  )

PS: die "Nerds" sind alle noch so spät auf


----------



## DiabloJulian (17. Januar 2012)

[X] Abo! Bin gespannt auf das Projekt.


----------



## Crysis nerd (17. Januar 2012)

Schön, dass sich manche auf das Projekt freuen 
Ich hoffe doch, dass wir euch nicht enttäuschen, obwohl wir zeitweise recht faul sind :/

Ein kleines Update von heute: Ich habe die Marblebewegung gemacht, fast so wie im Spiel. Das einzige was zurzeit noch fehlt ist, dass wir die Steigung an einer bestimmten Stelle der Karte rausfinden können, aber das kommt noch. Und achja: Wir verzichten erstmal ganz bewusst auf richtige Physik, weil es im Original Spiel auch nicht so ist.
Außerdem folgt die Kamera der Kugel (die zurzeit noch aus einem einzigen Billboard besteht). Und ihr könnt schon ein paar neue Texturen sehen, die ich auf die schnelle gemacht habe.

Hier das Dev-Diary: Marble Insanity HD Dev-Diary 17.1.12 - YouTube

Heute hatte sebi leider kaum Zeit zum Programmieren, daher habe ich heute auch noch keine echte Kugel bekommen . Obwohl zugegebenermaßen ich mir das generieren einer Kugel mit passenden Texturkoordinaten echt doof vorstelle...

Ich werde gleich noch den ersten Post ein bischen übersichtlicher machen. Dann wars das auch wieder von mir heute, ich hoffe es gefällt 
Und wenn ihr Tipps und Anregungen habt, immer raus damit 

Achja fadade: Es wird, wie du siehst, eher wie ein Rennspiel. Wir hatten auch ein paar Ideen wie wir das Spiel aktionreicher gestalten können und so. Werd ich bei Zeiten mal hier beschreiben.


mfg Lukas


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

Heute gibts eine Demo 

Man kann jetzt durch die Karte rollen, es gibt ein paar grundlegende Sachen, wie Leben zählen oder ähnliches. Lasst euch einfach überraschen 

Die Datei befindet sich im Anhang oder als Alternative hier: https://rapidshare.com/files/889978690/MarbleInsanityHD_Demo1.rar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man rollt mit den Pfeiltasten und dreht sich damit auch. Mit "v" lößt man die Kamerabindung von der Kugel und mit "b" aktiviert man den FlyMode der Kamera. Danach könnte ihr mit WASD und der Maus rumfliegen. Mit F3 aktiviert ihr den Debugview, da werden euch FPS und ein paar für euch wahrscheinlich uninteressanten Informationen eingeblendet^^
Achja: Die Map die geladen wird ist 5A.dat  . Ihr könnt im Ordner Map die Dateien so umbenennen, dass ihr alle 15 Maps öffnen könnt. Ich weiß is umständlich, aber egal 
Im Ordner config findet ihr noch die Grafikeinstellungen.

Ihr braucht zum Spielen, das ist klar, DirectX und außerdem, weil wir es in Visual Studio programmieren, Microsoft Redistributable:
Detail Seite Microsoft*Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x86)   bzw.
Detail Seite Microsoft Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x64)

Aber das dürften wohl viele hier schon haben. 

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch... Und sagt mal wie ihrs findet.
In Zukunft müssen wir uns jetzt leider erstmal einem anderen Projekt widmen, aber danach werden wir an MI-HD weiterarbeiten und mal grafische Spielerein einbauen.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## AMD (31. Januar 2012)

An sich ganz cool aber ich habe Probleme mit der Steuerung sowie gibts wohl Probleme beim Backface Culling:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(GPU: HD 5870)

Bei der Steuerung werden oft Tasteneingaben nicht angenommen (z.B. wenn ich den FlyModus aktivieren will bzw. den Modus verlassen will)! Wenn es dann doch mal klappt kann ich die Kugel aber nicht mehr bewegen


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> An sich ganz cool aber ich habe Probleme mit der Steuerung sowie gibts wohl Probleme beim Backface Culling:
> (GPU: HD 5870)
> 
> Bei der Steuerung werden oft Tasteneingaben nicht angenommen (z.B. wenn ich den FlyModus aktivieren will bzw. den Modus verlassen will)! Wenn es dann doch mal klappt kann ich die Kugel aber nicht mehr bewegen


 Interessant, wir werden das mal testen mit den Grafikfehlern, das sieht da echt schlimm aus bei dir 
Das mit der Steuerung verwundert mich aber auch.. damit hatten wir noch nie Probleme. Und die Kugel kann man bei uns zumindest immer bewegen, egal in welchem mode die Camera ist. Aber danke für den Bug report, wir werden das alles mal prüfen.
Wäre noch gut, wenn du eben Betriebsystem sagst.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## AMD (31. Januar 2012)

Win7 x64!
Wie gesagt, ich denke der Grafikfehler tritt durchs Backface Culling auf! Einfach mal deaktivieren und dann kannst du ja nochmal ein download rausbringen ^^


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

Hab das mal auf meinem Notebook getestet, auch mit einer ATI und da tritt der selbe Fehler auf... ich muss allerdings auf sebi warten, der is eher für sowas zuständig 
Ich update asap


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2012)

Könnte aber auch einfach nen Problem mit den AMD-Treibern sein. Im Zusammenhang mit Eigenentwicklungen (Spiele/Engines) habe ich so was schon öfters gesehen.


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

Also and Backface Culling lags nicht, das wurde soeben von sebi deaktiviert und der Fehler bleibt. Unsere Devise: "So lange shit deaktivieren bis es geht". Und ja wir sind mega professionell xD
Wenn noch jemand von euch eine Idee hat wäre das Prima, guckt auch ruhig im IRC Channel vorbei.

UPDATE:
Okay wir haben jez den Fehler. Das Problem war, dass sebi (nix is meine schuld^^) hier beim 4. Argument etwas falsch verstanden hatte: IDirect3DDevice9:rawIndexedPrimitive method
Fix ist im Anhang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
Lukas


----------



## AMD (31. Januar 2012)

Hab den Bug leider immer noch :/


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Hab den Bug leider immer noch :/


 Ich auch. =3


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DiabloJulian (31. Januar 2012)

Zieh mir grad wegen euch Visual Studio, damit ich auch endlich hier en Bugreport schreiben kann


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

Leute, ganz ruhig, ich wurde schon offiziell von sebi als "Held" bezeichnet, weil die Engine.dll noch die alte ist xD
Es tut mir Leid, ich bin einfach ein Bob >.<

Nehmt DAS: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NICHT das was noch im Anhang ist, nur Fix2 klappt.

Nochmal sorry, aber ich hoffe jetzt klappts.

mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2012)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> (...)


 Entweder bist du der Ober-Bob oder es lag nicht daran! 
Aber ich muss diesen Thread schonmal schlecht bewerten -> Nach 3D-Bearbeitung und Webdesign noch etwas, was ich können will... 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Im Anhang noch mal ein Screenshot, wie es bei mir aussieht. Dazu kommt, dass die Maus beim aktiven 3D Fenster gefangen ist. Raus kommt man nur mit Alt+Tab usw. .


----------



## fadade (31. Januar 2012)

So, ich jetzt auch mal 
Also aufm Lappi mit ner NV GT540M läufts wunderbar! Das Culling greift vielleicht etwas früh, aber das liegt wohl einfach an der Perspektive, also nix schlimm^^
Nur "schlimm" ist, dass ich kaum über den ersten Hügel komme --> bekomme die Geschwindigkeit nur mit Mühe und wenn man dann ma schnell genug ist, dann ist man auch ganz fix wieder in der lava 
Aber soweit schon top


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Entweder bist du der Ober-Bob oder es lag nicht daran!
> 3dit:
> Im Anhang noch mal ein Screenshot, wie es bei mir aussieht. Dazu kommt, dass die Maus beim aktiven 3D Fenster gefangen ist. Raus kommt man nur mit Alt+Tab usw. .


Also das wundert mich, bitte einmal deine Grafikkarte und Betriebsystem. Weil genau dat ham wir jez gefixt... (sicher dass du blabl_fix2.7z runtergeladne hast?)



fadade schrieb:


> So, ich jetzt auch mal
> Also aufm Lappi mit ner NV GT540M läufts wunderbar! Das Culling greift vielleicht etwas früh, aber das liegt wohl einfach an der Perspektive, also nix schlimm^^
> Nur "schlimm" ist, dass ich kaum über den ersten Hügel komme --> bekomme die Geschwindigkeit nur mit Mühe und wenn man dann ma schnell genug ist, dann ist man auch ganz fix wieder in der lava
> Aber soweit schon top


 Also ich komm locker über alle Hügel ^^ Is wohl zu schwer für dich wat 
Ich lass die Pfeioben taste garnich los... (fast nicht)

Aber Leute, bevor ich das nächste mal hier ne Demo verspreche, werden wir das besser prüfen und dann auch besseren Support leisten für einzelne Systeme. Sorry nochmal wegen dem Shice da, kommt nich wieder vor -.-

mfg
Lukas


----------



## AMD (31. Januar 2012)

Also bei mir klappt es jetzt wunderbar  Weiter so


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2012)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> (...)


 Mit blabla_fix2_mrfreeman geht es, bis auf den Start(siehe Anhang).
Mein OS ist Windows 7 Ultimte x64, und notgedrungen nutze ich statt meiner HD 6970 die alte HD 4870.(Die Pumpe war defekt, und ich wollte den WaKühler nicht nocheinmal de- und aufmontieren.)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Mit blabla_fix2_mrfreeman geht es, bis auf den Start(siehe Anhang).
> Mein OS ist Windows 7 Ultimte x64, und notgedrungen nutze ich statt meiner HD 6970 die alte HD 4870.(Die Pumpe war defekt, und ich wollte den WaKühler nicht nocheinmal de- und aufmontieren.)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach das meinst du... Ja das soll gewisser maßen so, obwohl wir das natürlich ändern. Im Originalspiel is das auch so. Aber wir werden natürlich für "HD" noch einiges mehr machen, unter anderem das beheben, weils natürlich wirklich nich gut is 

Aber ich bereite eventuell mal eine Partikelsystem demo vor, wo man verschiedene parameter dann dynamisch einstellen kann 

mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2012)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> (...)


 Im Originalspiel ist es so!? 
Aber dann kannst du es ja besser machen. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Original nicht kenne und nur sagen kann, dass mir die Demo ziemlich gut gefallen hat. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fadade (1. Februar 2012)

ich glaube das Originalspiel müsste ich auch noch einmal spielen ... wobei dort finde ich die Grafik (Draufsicht) manchmal viel zu unnübersichtlich; bist du jetzt schon über der Kante? Geht noch ein paar Pixel? .... An die Ego-Perspektive ist mal als  jüngere Generation schon eher gewöhnt 

Dann ist mir noch eine Frage eingefallen, und zwar habt ihr euch schon mit dem Aspekt beschäftigt, in welchem Speicher (VRAM oder SystemRAM) sich eure Buffer befinden? Weil ich habe darüber bisher noch keine Lektüre o.ä. gefunden ... und ich vermute, dass bei mir das meiste im RAM liegt, da der Treiber wahrscheinlich keine Lust hat *über 800MB Vertexdaten pro Frame* auf den VRAM zu verfrachten 

Außerdem erinnere ich mich gerade daran, dass du irgendwann mal nach Instancing gefragt hast. Und ich habe mir neulich die ganzen Tutorials von rasertek.com runtergeladen. Dort ist so ziemlich alles zum Thema DX11 kostenlos und gut beschrieben, leider ist die seite momentan nicht aufrufbar, aber wenn du interesse hast, lad ich die sachen mal irgendwo hoch


----------



## Crysis nerd (1. Februar 2012)

fadade, ich meine nicht Marble Madness, sondern "Marble Insanity" ( Marble Insanity - Download - CHIP Online ). Das ist fast das gleiche wie unser Spiel jetzt  Nur das unser Spiel natürlich viiiiel schöner wird 

Und das mit dem Speicher: Wie gesagt das DX-zeugs macht (noch) zum größten Teil sebi , aber ich kann dir recht sicher sagen, dass wir all diese Vertextdaten direkt im Grafikspeicher ablagen aka. VRAM. Alles andere wäre natürlich extre doof für Performance, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass du irgendwie 800 MB Vertexdaten zusammenbekommst  

Und zu Instancing: Ja klar ich fänds super, wenn du das hochladen würdest, solche Tutorials kann man immer gut gebrauchen. Obwohl auch DX9 schon Ansätze von "Instancing" hat, je nachdem wie man das Wort definiert. Aber wie gesagt, wäre sehr interessiert.
Nur werden wir, wie ich schon sagte, das Projekt die nächsten 2 bis 3 Wochen mehr oder weniger ruhen lassen, weil wir uns etwas anderem widmen müssen. 

mfg
Lukas


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> (...)


 Nach den ersten zwei Leveln des Originals bitte ich dich, die Zeitbegrenzung im Remake rauszulassen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crysis nerd (1. Februar 2012)

Mensch Leute meine Durchschnittszeit Pro Level is ca 7 Sekunden 
Wir am Ende angezeigt...

(Wir bzw sebi bastelt gerade an einem Build server, was ich cool finde )

mfg


----------



## fadade (1. Februar 2012)

Achja wurde ja schon geklärt marble maddnes != insanity 
Tjoa, also das mit den 800MB Vertexdaten geht, wobei die jetzt nicht optimiert sind, also wahrscheinlich nochmal so 2/3 runter und dann sollte es realistischer sein. Nur ich muss dort eben noch welche in CBs haun, dann gehts nochmal runter.
Alles klar, dann uppe ich nachher mal wat wenn ich wieder @home bin; schreib dich dann wohl wieder im Channel an 
Vielleicht wäre ein wenig Werbung für den IRC auch nicht schlecht .... aber das solltet ihr entscheiden, ob das *jetzt *schon sein "muss".

Also ich muss sagen, meine erste Zeit war bestimmt über eine Minute 
erstmal an die Dynamik gewöhnen ^^

Achja und wenn ihr die Kamera jetzt vom Level einfach irgendwo fixed positioniert, dann ist es schon fast wie Marble Madness 
Nur ein paar hindernisse und "Gegner" würden dann noch fehlen, aber die Grafik ist auf jeden fall jetzt schon besser


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

Nur mal so eine Frage:
Schonmal über eine Android-Version/Portierung nachgedacht?
Es wäre meiner Meinung nach nämlich das ideale Spiel für Smartphone oder Tablet! 
(Ich gehe BTW mal davon aus, dass man C++ mit DX Bibliothek nicht einfach so auf eine (Java!?)Plattform portieren kann.)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crysis nerd (1. Februar 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> ...


Ja also Werbung für den IRC Channel ist nie falsch ^^ Kommt alle her und erfreut euch an der Stille xD
Ne ehrlich, also mach ruhig viel Werbung, ich bin eig immer on und antworte auch.

Und naja wir wollten ja schon das modern machen, also wie Insanity ausm 3rd Person. Is einfach besser als so von oben, daher werden wir das Insanity Prinzip weiter verfolgen



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> ...



Haben wir nicht, da bis jetzt noch nichtmal einer von uns ein Smartphone besitzt (ja ich weiß unglaublich^^). Ich könnte mir das Spiel auch gut als handheld Spiel vorstellen, aber darein werden wir wohl nicht viel Resourcen verschwenden..
Zudem kommt dass mir Java recht zuwieder ist und ich nicht die Programmiersprache wechseln möchte, und wie du schon sagst: Ich weiß nich wie das mit DirectX und Android aussieht, aber wohl eher schlecht weil Android = OpenSource (oder iwie so) und DX=nicht ;P
Wenn du Ahnung davon hast und mega viel Bock, können wir dir den Source geben und du baust ne Android Version daraus^^


Naja, soweit erstmal. Hat jemand sonst noch Vorschläge was als nächstes eingebaut werden sollte? Also fadade hat ja schon Gegner und Hinderisse erwähnt, aber sonst noch was?

mfg
Lukas


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich danke dir für dein Angebot, aber nein, ich bin gerade mit HTML beschäftigt... 
Und ich muss gestehen, selbst auch kein Smartphone zu haben. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte nochmal einwerfen, dass man ja seit dem ndk nun wenigstens kein java mehr benutzen muss.


----------



## fadade (1. Februar 2012)

1) nein um heavens'ssssss Willen nicht diese stationäre Cam verwenden, auf Dauer ist das echt gammel .... 
2) ich hab grad Probleme einen ordentlichen OCH zu finden wo ich das hochladen kann ... sonst kannste mir vielleicht ne mailadresse geben, dann schick ichs dir so. Oder im Channel wenn das geht 
3) also bei MarbleMadness wars wie gesagt eigentlich genauso nur gab es dort noch 


Gegner (also Kugeln die einem festen Pfad folgten und andere einfach runterschubsten)
verschiedene Untergründe (rutschig, klebrig ...)
so Ventilator-Dinger (haben einen halt auch durch die Gegend geschoben)
Rohre auf andere Level-Ebenen
und manchmal musste man auch springen, also springen an sich ging nicht, aber mit schwung über einen abgrund
last but not ... first (  ) konnte man nur eine begrenzte strecke fallen, andernfalls -> KLIRRRR  ^^


4) also eine Portierung würde ich jetzt eh noch nicht machen, erstmal schauen, dass sich das gut entwickelt (vielleicht auch gleich mit einem Level-Editor, das sorgt in der "Community" immer für mehr Teilnahme und spass  )


5) jetz doch erstmal im Anhang (instancing bei Kapitel 37  ) (nehm ich demnächst wieder raus, damit der arme PCGH-Server nicht so zugeschustert wird )


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Crysis nerd (9. August 2012)

Eventuell hat sich ja jemand gefragt, ob dieses Projekt aufgegeben wurde.. (oder hat uns keiner vermisst? :'-( )
Jedenfalls: NEIN wurde es nicht!

Wir, bzw. zu bestimmt 90% sebi, hat in letzter Zeit echt einige tolle Sachen gezaubert. Wir werden die nächsten Tage eine Demo rausgeben. Hier schonmal ein Vorgeschmack:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht mit Schatten, highres texturen und andere Sachen, die ich die Tage erleutern werde 
In der Demo wird man das ganze Original-Spiel durchspielen können, also 15 Level.

Was sagt ihr zu den Bildern? Vllt freut sich ja einer auf die Demo :3

LG 
Lukas

PS: wie mach ich, dass man die Bilder hier schon im Thread sieht, statt nur die Verlinkung?


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. August 2012)

Ich wurde mich über eine Demo freuen. =3


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. August 2012)

So, hier gibts endlich die Demo 

Wir präsentieren stolz die Version *V1.0 Alpha*

*Download: *
http://sebi707.de/downloads/files/0001869/MarbleInsanityHD_V1.0Alpha.rar​
Benötigte Software:

DirectX
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable  ( x64 )

Grundkonfiguration:
Datei /config/game.cfg öffnen.
Auflösung, Vollbild und Vsync konfigurieren.
Hinweiß: Auf alten oder Laptop-Grafikkarten kann das Spiel eventuell zu langsam laufen. Das Spiel ist noch nicht performance optimiert und deswegen teilweise sehr fordernd...

Steuerung:
Pfeiltasten: Steuerung der Murmel
F3: Debug-View
F12: Screenshot
^: Console öffnen

Konsolen-Commands:
"load_map map3A.dat" -> Läd Map
"activate_immortal" -> unendlich Leben

Zum Spiel beenden, entweder Konsolen-Befehl "close_engine" nutzen oder mit Alt-Tab rausspringen und dann das Fenster X-en.


*Technische Infos*
Wir nutzen eine komplett deferred Renderpipeline, die (später) das Hinzufügen zahlreicher Lichter ermöglicht. Wir haben ein directionales Sonnenlicht, welches Schatten wirft (2k Shadow Map per Exponential Shadow Map Verfahren). Das resultierende Bild wird per FXAA Verfahren geglättet (wir werden bald SMAA für starke Grafikkarten und bessere Qualität einbauen).

Das wäre eigentlich alles. Wir hoffen euch gefällts und vorallem dass die Grafik schon teilweise begeistert 
Könnt ja mal probieren den derzeitigen Rekord von 8,4 Sekunden Durchschnitt zu brechen (wird am Ende nach 15 Leveln angezeigt) 

Wir würden uns über Feedback freuen, also wenn ihr einen Bug entdeckt, falls es auf eurer Grafikkarte schrecklich aussieht, einfach nur ein Bildfehler oder falls ihr einfach nur eine Meinung los werden wollte. 

Liebe Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## printf (17. September 2012)

Könntest du den Aufbau der Level Dateien veröffentlichen, denn dann könnten man auch einen Level Editor dafür schreiben?

Viele Grüße
printf


----------



## Crysis nerd (17. September 2012)

Ich habe leider gerade nicht so viel Zeit, daher eine kurze Antwort, sorry dafür 

So aufgebaut:
17*17 floats (4 byte) für die Höhe der Heightmap

danach 16*16 folgende Daten:
- unsigned short (noch eine höhe, wissen selber nicht was)
- unsigned short (texture ID)
- unsigned int (entity, also spezielle map teile

danach 16*16 normal data (die wir aber nicht nutzen)
und danach noch ein word, welches den start "blickwinkel" angibt
danach noch der Levelname als string

hier der Original source fürs load map:

```
loadmap:

   filename$ = "data\map" + str$(curlevel) + cursubmap$ + ".dat"
   if file exist(filename$) = 0
     return
   endif

   `read in height data
   open to read 1, filename$
   for z=0 to 16
   for x=0 to 16
      read float 1, height#
      set matrix height 1, x, z, height#
   next x
   next z

   `read in and process tile data
   i=1
   for z=0 to 15
   for x=0 to 15
      read word 1, height
      read word 1, tilegfx
      set matrix tile 1, x, z, tilegfx
      `process entity
      read file 1, entity
      entities(x+1,z+1) = entity
      if entity = 0
         startx = x : startz = z
      endif
      if entity = 1
         goalx = x : goalz = z
      endif

      inc i
   next x
   next z

   `read in normal data
   for z=0 to 15
   for x=0 to 15
      read float 1, nx# : read float 1, ny# : read float 1, nz#
      if nz# > 0
         nx# = nx# * 0.05 : ny# = ny# * 0.05 : nz# = nz# * 0.05
      else
         nx# = nx# * 20.0 : ny# = ny# * 20.0 : nz# = nz# * 20.0
      endif

      set matrix normal 1, x, z, nx#, ny#, nz#
   next x
   next z

   update matrix 1

   `read in extra data
   read word 1, initangle
   read string 1, levelname$

   close file 1
```

Der Code ist in Dark Basic Pro und meiner Meinung nach eine richtig schlimme SPrache. Aber man kann es sich zurechtwurschteln.

Zur Textur ID:
string Texture[15] = { "Space", "Grass", "Earth", "Earth", "Earth", "Earth", "Earth", "Starfield", "Lava", "Grass", "Ice", "Water", "Metal", "MetalArrowDown", "MetalArrowUp" };

So das wars erstmal 
Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen,

LG


----------

